# Sudden Exits



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Do u find ur always having to leave places suddenly because u feel an attack coming on?For me college was the worst. I'd b in a lesson + suddenly feel hot then get a spasm. I never said I was going to toilet as I knew i'd b gone at least an hour, so I used to say I had an appointment that I'd 'suddenly' remembered. Drama triggered them most + the teacher thought I was walking out because I was bored! I remember one lesson I arrived 40 mins late because of d + i told the teacher I'd been at a dentist appointment. I sat down + 5 mins later I got cramps again, I was so desperate I jumped up without thinking and shouted out that I had a doctor's appointment! No wonder I got kicked off the course!


----------

